

IPhone 3G Versus E71: A Comprehensive Review - boundlessdreamz
http://www.manu-j.com/blog/iphone-versus-e71-review/202/

======
ruslan
I switched from iPhone to E71 because of neatly designed keyboard. iPhone
makes me mad when I need to type anything, no matter whether it's an SMS or a
web link in the browser.

